# Breeders North East



## Cie (Mar 3, 2009)

Last month my 14 year old little Casper passed away. He was an impulse buy from a pet shop (puppymill bred). He was anxious and a little large (10pounds) but we loved him dearly and he has left me heartbroken. We have decided to add a puppy to our family and not wanting to make a mistake with a pet shop I have started researching breeders. I am limiting my search to the north east as I live in NY and want to be able to drive to the breeder.
I have spoken to Josy, Beaane, Castleford (Claudia Pierro)and Spellbound (Chris Rezek) and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. I also filled out an application with Chrisman but it seems they will probably have a long waiting list. I'm hoping to be able to bring a puppy home in May/June, right now is a little too soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for your loss of Casper . Many of us know your pain :grouphug: 

I have heard many good things about Chrisman babies and they are so beautiful. Several of our members have Chrisman babies and I am sure they will pop in here...and give you some insight.

I would actually follow up with a call to Chrisman. 

My deepest sympathy again, and warmest wishes with your fur-baby search :grouphug: 

:welcome1: to Spoiled Maltese...it's a place you can call home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Chrisman get soo many applications DAILY..it is almost impossible for them to call back every applicant. I know this because I have called them to recommend some applicants before, and I had to wait on hold while Chris sorts through all the applications to find the ones I was calling for...I was on hold for a while!! LOL!! Chrisman is top tier show breeder so they are very busy. You would be surprised how many people are on his waiting list...ranges from celebrities to eager pet parents..haha..

To reach Chrisman, the best way is really to CALL. Call weeknights after 6pm. I know they have some puppies available in May. If you speak to him, he will think you are more sincere and it will help your chances.

My Mia is a Chrisman Maltese. I love her calm and loving temperament as well as the Chrisman look. :wub: I can not say enough good words about Chrisman- they are wonderful as breeders and as people. I simply love them, best decision I made. You would never regret getting a Chrisman Maltese.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134


> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738165


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134





> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too! I'd love to have one of Josy's Maltese!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738171


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738165





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134





> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too! I'd love to have one of Josy's Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gosh, I love Josy too..and her babies :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If I were looking in the northeast I would definitely go to Josymir. I bet if you pester
her you will get on the top of that list. LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738171


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738165





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134





> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too! I'd love to have one of Josy's Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Her babies are so cute! From what I have heard, I think you will enjoy working with her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 3 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738195


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738171





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738165





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134





> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too! I'd love to have one of Josy's Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Her babies are so cute! From what I have heard, I think you will enjoy working with her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I agree!! Josy's the way to go. I have heard such amazing things about Josymir. I'm thinkin' you can't go wrong ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738259


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 3 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738195





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738171





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738165





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738134





> can't go wrong with josy from josymir maltese. wonderful dogs. :thumbsup:[/B]


I agree!! :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me, too! I'd love to have one of Josy's Maltese!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Her babies are so cute! From what I have heard, I think you will enjoy working with her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I agree!! Josy's the way to go. I have heard such amazing things about Josymir. I'm thinkin' you can't go wrong ~ :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep!! Out of all the breeders you mentioned, no question that Josy from Josymir is the route most of us would recommend.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I lost my baby of 13 years too, now it'll be 2 years in October. So when I went looking for a wonderful breeder close to NYC, I also found Chrisman. They were great and I, like Alice, have been very happy. Moxie is not only beautiful, but he has a wonderful personality and is very smart. He got his Canine Good Citizen at 8 months old, which is young. I also really like Chris and Manny as people. They are very knowledgeable about the breed. 

I can't speak for Josyimer because i don't know them personally, but I have heard of them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 3 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738183


> If I were looking in the northeast I would definitely go to Josymir. I bet if you pester
> her you will get on the top of that list. LOL[/B]


HAHA Josy is that sweet! I spoke with her when I was looking for a puppy but unfortunately she had none available at the time. She has really beautiful dogs :wub2:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Casper. It really hurts when they join so many others at the Bridge. :smcry: 


Have you been to www.*americanmaltese.org* ? There is a list of breeders (some you have contacted) they publish there. Keep in mind that not all members of AMA are publicly listed. Should you hear of a breeder or want to know of others in your area you can contact them via email.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738384


> I lost my baby of 13 years too, now it'll be 2 years in October. So when I went looking for a wonderful breeder close to NYC, I also found Chrisman. They were great and I, like Alice, have been very happy. Moxie is not only beautiful, but he has a wonderful personality and is very smart. He got his Canine Good Citizen at 8 months old, which is young. I also really like Chris and Manny as people. They are very knowledgeable about the breed.
> 
> I can't speak for Josyimer because i don't know them personally, but I have heard of them.[/B]


I am so sorry for your loss of Mogie :grouphug: I like Chrisman also, they just are a bit to steep for me :biggrin: but they are gorgeous :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You mentioned some wonderful breeders! I had been in contact w/Josy when I was searching for a pup but at that the time she didn't have any. She was very pleasant and members HIGHLY recommend her. 

I got my Benny from Chrisman. You can not go wrong with his dogs. They are hands down amazing!!! Definitley be persistant with Chris. Like the others mentioned, he is very busy and has a ton of calls for his dogs. After you fill out your application I would definitley follow up w/phone calls. It'll only increase your odds of getting one of his dogs. He'll see how interested you are  Best of luck in your search!


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

My Lucky is a Josymir baby!!!! She was wonderful to work with and I have the most beautiful little boy. He was so well adjusted from the moment I got him home..it was amazing. She really does a great job with her puppies. Good luck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss of Casper. :grouphug: 

:welcome1:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby~~I hope you find a baby soon!!!!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I am bringing one of Josy's retiree home this summer!!!

I know that she is trying to breed one of her dog (the soon-to-be retiree who is coming home with me) in March... and with any luck... she might have babies at the time that you mention (but might not be ready to go home tho...). Josy is wonderful and so are her dogs. I lost my 14-year-old malt last year. I know how hard it can be. 

Good luck with your search~~~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lucky, lucky you! I have spoken to Josy about adopting one of her retirees when that awful day comes and I lose my Miss Lady. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your 14 year old. Lady will be fourteen later this year and I don't know what I'll do when I lose her.

Which one of Josy's girls are you getting?


----------

